# Midnight Syndicate & Nox Arcana



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

I know this is somewhat subjective, but what are the best (creepiest) tracks from Midnight Syndicate & Nox Arcana?

There are so many hours on Halloween night and I have about 5 hours of programmed audio already. I have room for 5 or so tracks from each group.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

For MS, I prefer the first CD "Born of the Night". I just think it has the best overall creepy sound.

For Nox... I think I like the "Transylvania CD" the most. Black Coach & Into the Shadows work for me.. I don't know why, I just feel like they set a menacing tone...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gRPupCGdd0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNd-FKSYGLs


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

I like Grimm Tales -- it has witches, and vampires and bats -- just awesome!!


YouTube - Nox Arcana. Grimm Tales 1 - Fable

Oops-- I had to update my post - Transylvania has the vampires and bats! Not Grimm Tales == I have them both on my iPod and play them together so often that I forgot == here's a great one from Transylvania that I love Lair of the Vampire:

YouTube - Nox Arcana. Transylvania 21 - Lair Of The Vampire


----------



## joeys1976 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm just starting to get into Nox Arcana so I don't really know just yet. I see they have quite a bit of material too. But I've been a fan of MS for a long time. Their Halloween Music Collection CD should have 5 you can pick from easily.


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

Kinda partial to Labyrinth of Dreams, myself:






It's funny how often I hear it on Discovery channel specials about haunted houses, etc..


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Just noticed that Midnight Syndicate put out a new collection of their favorite tracks this year called "Halloween Music Collection", here's what's on it.

1. Family Secrets
2. Darkness Descends
3. Fallen Grandeur
4. Room 47
5. Born of the Night
6. Raven's Hollow
7. Awakening
8. Shadows
9. Haunted Nursery
10. Army of the Dead
11. Dark Legacy
12. Morbid Fascination
13. Deadly Intentions
14. Undead Hunters
15. Soliloquy
16. Tempest
17. Grisly Reminder
18. Residents Past
19. Veiled Hunter
20. Alchemist's Chamber
21. Noctem Aeternus
22. Vampyre


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Nocturnaloner said:


> Kinda partial to Labyrinth of Dreams, myself:
> 
> YouTube - The Kingdom of Witches - Hi Res Version
> 
> It's funny how often I hear it on Discovery channel specials about haunted houses, etc..


every time i see that animation i catch something new, and am always impressed at the richness of colors and effective use of silhouttes and the story itself. Beautiful!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's my favorites from the two albums I have from MS. I have one albulm from NA but nothing from it that I would call _*really*_ creepy/scary.

Haunted Nursery:





 
Cemetery Gates:





 
Mansion in the Mist:





 
Time Outside Time:





 
Hand in Hand Again:





 
Cathedral Ruins:


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Midnight Syndicate, Born of the Night album......"Gargoyles" and from the Out of the Darkness album......"Noctem Aeternus" .....These two tunes simply rock!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Nocturnaloner said:


> Kinda partial to Labyrinth of Dreams, myself:


I love that one, too!!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow -- amazon just sent me a $1.00 coupon to use toward any mp3 download album, so I got the Midnight Syndicate Halloween album. I really really really like it! May have to try some more of their music!!! Thanks for all the recommendations everyone -- I've been a diehard Nox Arcana fan, but it's time to broaden my horizons a bit . . .


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*Halloween Music*

Pickup The 13th Hour by Midnight Syndicate, it is great for mood setting, background music, etc. If you need something a little more sinister... The Dead Matter: Cemetery Gates should do the job just fine! Just my two cents...


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Rich B said:


> Just noticed that Midnight Syndicate put out a new collection of their favorite tracks this year called "Halloween Music Collection", here's what's on it.
> 
> 1. Family Secrets
> 2. Darkness Descends
> ...


Bought this CD today and LOVE IT!


----------

